# White Rabbit Record Bar



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome combination of a record store, bar and cafe. Guest DJ sets on weekends and great selection of beers and new and preloved vinyl for sale. Serves its own blend of Obscura fair trade, organic coffee.

More...


----------

